# 2012 Outerwear Guide



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I saw it this morning on your site. Thank you SO much for this; I especially appreciate all the girls' reviews.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

First year doing chick stuff going to see how it pans out if there's enough demand for it I will be bringing on more women's reviews.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah nice, this will come in handy.

ever had any experience with billabong outerwear?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Negatory I'm trying to get in touch with someone over there.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks for the reviews. - when you talk about fit and size - what size are you?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> First year doing chick stuff going to see how it pans out if there's enough demand for it I will be bringing on more women's reviews.


Nice. Solid chick outerwear reviews are a bit lacking from what I've found. What's out there is limited and/or dated. Where I live on the east coast is even more limited in shop selection. I'd rather have a good idea of what I'm getting into before asking my local shop/s to special order something that I wouldn't end up buying because of something like hand slicing zippers.

If this means anything for demand: the night before, I read all of the individual reviews by Kat, Erika, and Zara. The next morning, I looked again to see if there were any more. (And saw the compilation list which was nicely done.)


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> ever had any experience with billabong outerwear?


Billabong is fairly big as far as snow wear down these ways. Them and quiksilver both offer gear stacked with tech for the price. If I had have ridden this year, this was going to be my pre-season purchase ($350 is cheap for a 15k/15k jacket down here):

Mens Snow Range | Billabong Outerwear

Though it doesnt list the tech, here's what you can expect:

# Critically taped seams
#Altyr lining system providing excellent lightweight core warmth and breathability, while maintaining manoeuvrability through the sleeves
# Tricot taffeta panelling
# Poly fill insulation
# Poly mesh venting for wicking, ventilation and warmth capabilities
# Fixed 2-way cinch hood with peak, protective gaiter, tricot ear panels and anti fog collar venting
# Fixed internal powder gaiter with lycra flex panel and pant snap system
# Interior waist toggles and elastic drawcord system with lower pocket adjustability
# Lycra wrist gaiters and adjustable cuffs closures with moulded rubber grip tabs
# Easy access sleeve pass pocket and metal logo life pass holder
# 2-way CF zip opening with moulded zip pull
# Mesh lined pit zip vents with smooth zip system
# YKK zips with glove friendly zip pulls
# Internal multipurpose pocketing including goggle and audio storage
# Brushed tricot chin guard and tricot lined lower pockets


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I wanna see how you'd rate Volcom. I love my jacket, super warm and tons of cool stuff. Especially curious about the face tech and zip tech. I also haven't had personal experience with the T.D.S. but it sounds good.


----------



## Ella Den (Feb 7, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know we just dropped this outerwear guide from all you ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Outerwear Review Breakdown and Fashion Guide


Very nice,it will come in handy.


----------

